# "The New Filly Flyer"



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jul 8, 2012)

Guess you never know what will roll into a car show.


----------



## sam (Jul 9, 2012)

cool motor---any pics of the build?---sam


----------



## jd56 (Jul 9, 2012)

impressive


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jul 9, 2012)

No this is the only pic I got and I didn't get to talk to the guy who owned it because he drove it in and disappeared into the festival. It said 2012 on the on the ID paper so I'm guessing he just built it himself still cool though 

-Sam


----------

